# Persons sissy bar question.



## mainaa471 (May 9, 2020)

I have a few items that I am putting up for sale in the near future and I would like to list them correctly.
I've managed to id the bars and stem as 1963 but I'm unsure of this persons sissy bar, does anyone know what year it might be?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 13, 2020)

mainaa471 said:


> I have a few items that I am putting up for sale in the near future and I would like to list them correctly.
> I've managed to i.d. the bars and stem as 1963 but I'm unsure of this persons sissy bar, does anyone know what year it might be?
> 
> View attachment 1190504
> ...




Looks like a high loop sissybar from "65"


----------



## Todd Graham (May 13, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Looks like a high loop sissybar from "65"



Yes it looks like a high loop for a 65. If you are selling it I would love to buy it. I am restoring a 65 violet deluxe.

Thank you in advance Todd


----------

